# Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ende März wollen wir für eine Woche in dem Park "De Vlietlanden" und Umgebung auf Barsch- und Zanderjagt (via Natur- als auch Kunstköder) gehen.

Der Betreiber des Parks empfiehlt wegen des grossen Hechtbestands immer ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen.

Was aber wenn im März ein Hecht beisst? Bekanntermassen darf dem Hecht ja ab dem 1. März nicht mehr nachgestellt werden. Provozieren wir dadurch Ärger?

Die Kunstköder für Hecht und Zander sind ja nahezu identisch.

Selbstverständlich würde der Hecht umgehend zurückgesetzt werden.

Danke

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## Ein_Angler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Das wurde schon mal so in der Art heiss diskutiert.

Hier klicken.


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

grrrr!!#q#q#q

|sagnix


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

@micha1581:

Wo ist dein/das Problem?


----------



## theundertaker (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

*@Admin: Das gibt nix...macht einfach mal zu...*


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

@ kandaules
|sagnix

Link lesen....Frage beantwortet


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Ganz schön gereizt hier die Leutchen.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Hi,
ist nun mal so das alles vor kurzer Zeit besprochen worden ist ,
hier nochmal grundlegende Infos zur Angelei in NL.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Habe ich schon vor einigen Tagen gelesen.

Aber leider kann ich es ja nicht beeinflussen dass im März kein Hecht am Zander-Köder beißt. Die Köder sind ja identisch und der Hecht kann nicht lesen dass ihmseits Schonzeit besteht.

Danke


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

es wird kein Zander beißen. zumindest in den Poldern nicht. und nur im Hafen zu fischen ist doch auch nicht das wahre, oder? es wäre das selbe, wenn ich zum Forellenpuff fahre ,( obwohl das fischen auf Forelle zur Zeit verboten ist) um mit keinen Spinnern Barsche zu fangen. Was glaubst du wohl was mir da an den Haken geht?
ist ja nicht bös gemeint, aber verstehe nicht warum man wärend der Hechtschonzeit an ein Gewässer fährt wo eigentlich nur Hechte vorkommen. Zumindest zu der Jahreszeit.


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Weil wir nur in dieser Woche Zeit haben. Zander soll es in diesem Gebiet auch jede Menge geben. Und auf Barsch wollen wir ja abenso gehen.


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

naja, beim Barsch kann man ja etwas einfluß nehmen. zB. nur mit Wurm fischen. wäre schön wenn du nach deinem Urlaub nen Bericht hier reinsetzt, mit ehrlichen Zahlen. ( wieviel Zander, wieviel Hechte)


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Da Spinnfischen in dieser Jahreszeit erlaubt ist, werden wir den Barschen sicherlich auch mit Blinkern, kleinen Wooblern und Kummifischen nachstellen.


----------



## waldschratnrw (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

ihr angelt also bewusst so. daß auch ein Hecht anbeissen kann..?


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

. wäre schön wenn du nach deinem Urlaub nen Bericht hier reinsetzt, mit ehrlichen Zahlen. ( wieviel Zander, wieviel Hechte)[/QUOTE] aber ich denke das du das nicht machen wirst weil die Zahlen für sich sprechen werden


----------



## sweenson (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Das sind genau die Leute die dann auch in der Schonzeit am Rhein mit Gummifisch angeln und sagen das sie auf Barsch und Wels fischen

:v


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

@sweenson

sorry, ich fische nicht am Rhein und ich fische wärend der Schonzeit nur im Forellenpuf. und ab 16.03. an der Rur auf Forelle. hab da auch noch nie nen Hecht oder Zander als Beifang gehabt

vg


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Dann erklärt mir mal bitte wie ihr so auf Zander angelt?


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Hi,
bringt doch alles nichts, muss doch jeder selbst für sich entscheiden ob er während der Hechtschonzeit mit Kunstködern angelt oder nicht.
Gerade im GebietDe Vlietlanden kommen auf einen Zander zehn Hechte , zumindest wars vor ein paar Jahren so.

Bevor es hier mal wieder ausartet sollte ein Mod zumachen , zumal es gleiche Anfrage hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175940 schon gibt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Boh eh!! Ihr macht immer nen Aufriß!!
Wo ist Euer Porblem? Zander und Barsch ist doch offen!! Dann lass ihn doch drauf angeln!!! Wenn ein Hecht beißt, dann geht er halt wieder zurück!! Ihr habt echt Sorgen!!!


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

vom 01.06. bis zum 28.02.  ich spreche aber nur für mich. wie spielt hier keine Rolle. sollte es mich doch mal packen das ich im März noch  nen Zander fangen möchte, dann fahre ich an ein Gewässer, wo die chance auf nen Hecht so gering wie möglich ist.


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

@ zanderzone
kann er doch. er soll halt an ein Gewässer fahren wo auch Zander drin sind


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Hi,
hier steht doch alles http://www.snoekvissen.nl/de/index_german.html
Sollte doch reichen,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Und genau dort steht auch, dass es eine Menge Zander in dieser Gegend gibt. Wir werden mit dem Boot auf dem größeren der Seen auch in tieferen Schichten ködern. Dort wird es sicherlich mehr Zander als Hechte geben.


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

|jump:´  wenn du auf der großen Vliet ein Loch findest, daß tiefer ist wie 1,5m dann lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Irgendwo habe ich von 4 Metern gelesen. Echolot haben wir dabei.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Hi,
nee , eben nicht , ich war vor 4 oder 5 Jahren da , glaub mir einfach das auf einen Zander Zehn Hechte kommen  
Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück und ne schöne Zeit,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Danke, schön auch mal ein frundliches Wort hier lesen zu dürfen.


----------



## micha1581 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

die einzige Stelle die ich da kenne wo es um 4m rum geht ist der Hafen.
wie auch schon im ANDEREN Trööt geschrieben. aber das hast du ja gelesen.


----------



## theundertaker (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Viel Spaß und Erfolg kann ich auch nur wünschen... =) Lass dich nicht ärgern ;-) Wenn Zander und Hecht offen ist, dann ab an den Fisch =)

P.S.: Trotzdem würde ich sagen, dass das Thema geschlossen werden sollte, damit nicht irgendwelche Streitigkeiten aufkommen...


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Dir Herren Esox sind doch vor und während der Laichzeit eh viel zu faul allem nachzujagen. Daher denke ich schon, dass nicht jeder 10te Biss ein Zander sein wird. Vielleicht beisst ja eh keiner zu dieser noch frischen Jahreszeit.


----------



## Tim78 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Hechtschonzeit ? Zanderschonzeit ?
Vieleicht sollte mal jeder für sich nachdenken ob das Sinn macht....|kopfkrat
Wir handhaben es so das wir zu denn Schonzeiten die Gummis mal zu Hause lassen und ein paar Döbel ; Rotaugen oder sonstiges Stippen sonst bleibt das "Normale" Angeln nämlich irgendwann auf der Strecke .#6
Und wenn jeder nur nach alternativen sucht um die Schonzeit zu umgehen können wir das mit den Schonzeiten irgendwann ganz vergessen und haben in Holland die gleichen tollen Raubfisch-vorkommen wie in Deutschland nämlich fast nichts mehr.:v
Trotz allem wünsche ich nen angehnemen Urlaub!


----------



## waldschratnrw (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

@Tim  |good:


Eine Absolution im Vorhinein kann man ihm einfach nicht erteilen.


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Eine Absolution im Vorhinein kann man ihm einfach nicht erteilen.


 
Nach einer Absolution/Ablass wurde hier nicht gefragt.

Und da die Raubfische alle wieder zurückgesetzt werden, wird es auch in vielen Jahren noch derartige Fische geben.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Da die Holländer in der Regel C&R betreiben, orientieren sie sich nicht an der Schonzeit, sondern am KuKö Verbot 

So macht das eigentlich jeder Raubfischangler in Holland. Egal ob Holländer oder Ausländer....

Aber man kann ja noch ein wenig den Moralapostel spielen....


----------



## zorra (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Der alte Jan Eggers wird sich freuen wenn Du in seinem Revier rumfischt.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## Kandaules (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

Na solange es nicht seine Privatgewässer sind....


----------



## Kandaules (29. März 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

So, sind wieder zurück.

Ich kann alle Besorgten beruhigen. Kein Hecht hat auf unsere Köder gebissen. Und die sehr wenigen Hechte, die wir in den Poldern entdeckten standen wie versteinert am Rand und rührten sich überhaupt nicht (Laichzeit eben!). Zu allem Überfluss hatten wir in dieser Woche einen heftigen Wetterumschwung mit extrem viel Sonne und Temperaturen um die 22 Grad. Das Wasser war ca. 11 Grad warm/kalt.

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## micha1581 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

wieviele Zander bzw Barsche habt ihr denn gefangen?

gruß


----------



## Kandaules (29. März 2010)

*AW: Zander- und Barschangeln in Nordholland im Park "De Vlietlanden" - Hecht im März?*

nada, rien!


----------

